# General > General Chat >  Alaska 2018

## 1stimestar

Okie dokie buddies, here is our 2017 Alaska thread. As you know, anyone certainly is allowed to post here. We have a few members in Alaska but none of them seem quite as chatty as I am...  

Pretty cool to have this ongoing thing for it's 5th year.  Hope your year is full of fun and adventure! 

Alaska 2013
Alaska 2014
Alaska 2015
Alaska 2016


The Yukon Quest has started.  It started in Whitehorse, Yukon Territories this year.  I don't go up to the checkpoint until later this week as it will take the mushers that long to reach this end of the trail.  I'm a bit nervous leaving the kids with the full house as we keep having troubles with the kitchen sink drain freezing up.  I think it is because after living in a dry cabin for so long, conserving water is very much a way of life.  Well, a tiny little shot of water here and there freezes up more readily then a whole lot of water at once.  We are going to actually have to learn to use water more.  But instead of calling the thawing truck to steam it open, at a cost of a minimum $170, my boyfriend and I came up with our own solution.  It only took 3 trips to Home Depot for the right tubing that would fit over the pressure cooker steam release valve, yet retain enough strength when hot, and still go around the bends.  It took 6 hours because we didn't have the pressure that the steam trucks do, but we got her open!  I was so tickled.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice thinking on the home steamer.

----------


## hunter63

That's pretty slick.....Great idea.....
ALL plumbing projects are AT LEAST 3 TRIPS......So, you are good.

Our kitchen has an overhang...and I found out that I shouldn't insulate in the empty spaces on the header joist in the basement.
After a coupe of freeze ups.....took it out and leave sink cupboard doors open when it real cold.

----------


## alaskabushman

Our shower drain trap kept freezing up. I got tired of crawling under the house with a torch for thaw duty. I picked up a 3' piece if heat tape and an extension cord. Now when it gets cold I just plug in the cord and in 20 minutes I have a ice free drain.

----------


## hunter63

> Our shower drain trap kept freezing up. I got tired of crawling under the house with a torch for thaw duty. I picked up a 3' piece if heat tape and an extension cord. Now when it gets cold I just plug in the cord and in 20 minutes I have a ice free drain.


Wonderful things, those heat tapes.....LOL

The shower drain at "The Place" hangs under the floor in an unconditioned space....
Heat tape gets plugged in all the time till I drain down to shut down for the winter......then every thing get antifreeze, heavy dose in traps

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm leaving for the checkpoint.  This year we are not able to use the buildings due to a BLM snafu, but was able to get a permit to use the property.  So we are going to be in atco trailers.  Should be "interesting".  We'll manage...somehow. If you are on FB you can join the page as we post a lot of photos there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/mile101/

If you want to follow the live tracker or learn more about the race, you can right here: http://yukonquest.com/

My favorite is Matt Hall, son of my friends I go visit every year in Eagle.  He is doing really well.

We should have internet soon but setting up a whole new camp wont leave me much time for posting.  I'll be there for a week.  See you up there.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to following the progress this year.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the heads up.....Have a good time.

----------


## alaskabushman

Had a beautiful day yesterday so I decided to cut up a yellow cedar log I fell a few months back. Crisp and clear at 12 degrees. 
You can see a bit of ice forming on the bay, it's kept the mail plane from coming in a lot this winter. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My 5-year old asked if she could help me split wood. Who am I to decline free child labor?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

She really is a big help and I'm super proud of her. She's quite an Alaskan, pink gloves and all.

----------


## hunter63

Ain't she cuuuute.....Way to go dad.

----------


## Rick

12 degree weather?! She's tougher than me!

----------


## DSJohnson

Good for you.  I hope you and she get to spend many, many hours together as she grows up.  Treasure those moments.  That window goes by in a hurry.

----------


## 1stimestar

What a gorgeous view!

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm back and fairly recovered.  I'm not much of a girlie girl but having running water and a bathtub in my new house sure is a nice luxury.  Bubble baths are a thing for a reason.  

First there was the packing.  Setting up a "town" for several hundred people for a week, takes a lot of stuff.  Mine wasn't the only vehicle packed to the rim.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then there was the setting up the satellite, in a snow storm.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Taking a warm up break.  Temps were about -39 for set up. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This year we were not allowed to use the cabins.  A bit of politics and blm, gold mining operations, and someone retiring...

So we had two atco trailers delivered.  Logistics always brings us two sani cans though I always request three.  They were dropped off and they tried to level them.  But in the storm we were having, I can't tell you the slight feeling of terror as they wiggled and wobbled in the wind.  My assistant checkpoint manager shimmed them up for a more steady ride.  These are the kind of details people don't think about until they are sitting there hoping the dang thing doesn't blow over!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Since we were going to be there for Valentine's Day, some of the girls got crafty and made some signs to put out on the trail.  Mile 101 Checkpoint is famous for feeding every one bacon.  We go through 60 lbs in a week.  So many of the signs are bacon inspired.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Part two, coming up.

----------


## hunter63

That does look like fun......good to see you back.

----------


## 1stimestar

One team parked and resting, one team blowing through.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Kind of funny story.  There was a very famous musher in the checkpoint and some tourist, Facebook friends of mine made the three hour drive out to the checkpoint to meet me.  I was inside sitting next to famous musher when someone stuck their head in the door asking if I was in there, there were people looking to meet me in person.  Lol I felt pretty famous myself when they don't ask to meet the musher but me, especially if you knew of this mushers famous ego!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Since we couldn't use the cabins, we had two atco trailers.  One was the cook shack and one was communications and crew sleeping.  We had to sleep in shifts a bit.  The trail crew, snow machiners who are stationed at the checkpoint in case of emergency, set up their own arctic oven tents.  We had a small one for the checkers and a very large one for the mushers to sleep in.  That one blew down the first day and ripped in the wind.  We had a second one delivered though.  I didn't get a picture of those it seems but here are the ones belonging to the trail crew, heated with little wood stoves.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The start video.
https://youtu.be/Q9W90I_OaWI

Matt Hall being checked into Mile 101.  This is the son of the bush friends I go visit every year.  I knew he would win soon but wow, what a race he ran.  
https://youtu.be/PsfelVMK638

Matt being interviewed.
https://youtu.be/KY_8GmeLUYk

The finish video.
https://youtu.be/ig0FfnzoCys

My dog seems to be having some problems so I'll go ahead and get this posted and finish up later.

----------


## hunter63

Soooo.....do the port-a-potty's freeze up?.....
In to a "Poopsicle?"......

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome.  Thanks for taking us along.

----------


## 1stimestar

Looks like I can only post one video per post so I fix the above issue here.


The Start video.

----------


## 1stimestar

Matt being checked in.

----------


## 1stimestar

Matt being interviewed in our cook shack.

----------


## 1stimestar

The lovely finish video.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Soooo.....do the port-a-potty's freeze up?.....
> In to a "Poopsicle?"......


They do indeed and by about day 4 we were at critical mass.  Called logistics to see if we could get another one.  They said they would check at Central, the nearest town with a checkpoint and bring one of their least used.  Yuck.  Luckily my boyfriend earned some mega brownie points and squished it all down and spread it out so it would no longer be a poopsicle.  Serious extra brownie points....

----------


## 1stimestar

After a week of no showers and very little sleep; after all the mushers, race officials, vets, and media have left, we sit to have a couple beers and debrief.  

Stories from Checkpoint Mile 101.

Cooks, one of whom was the daughter of one of our trail crew.  Trail crew are snowmachiners (snowmobilers to you lower 48ers) are there to put in trail after a blizzard, in case of emergency, and to do the trail sweep.  The trail sweepers pull up the stakes that mark the trail and pick up any dog booties that are left on the trail.

----------


## 1stimestar

Frozen Yoga, or Stories from the checkpoint, part two.  

This guy showed up in the middle of the story telling.  He had tried to get over Eagle Summit but the road was closed so he spent the night.  We had just had another blizzard.

He brought beer...

----------


## 1stimestar

And whiskey.  

We're a sick bunch.

----------


## 1stimestar

Did I mention whiskey?

----------


## 1stimestar

So stinking proud of my bad azz daughter.  She's 15 now and has been doing derby for 4 years.  This was her last bout of the season.  She is Kiki Kapow, number 101 (number sound familiar?). Here is a video of her.  She is a blocker.  The blocker's job is to keep the opposing team's jammer (the one with a star on her helmet) from getting through the pack.  She's the one with the solid blue helmet.  You can't use your hands...




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome.  A pretty badazz young lady you are raising.

----------


## hunter63

That fantastic....Way to go Mom.....can't say I have ever heard of a Roller Derby mom before.
I have heard of Soccer Mom's, Cheerleader Moms, Pageant Moms, Band Moms,.........?  
Very cool.

----------


## 1stimestar

> That fantastic....Way to go Mom.....can't say I have ever heard of a Roller Derby mom before.
> I have heard of Soccer Mom's, Cheerleader Moms, Pageant Moms, Band Moms,.........?  
> Very cool.


Hahhaa oh I am very much a derby mom.  Actually training right now to be a ref.  As a ref, I get to skate but don't have to get knocked down as much lol.  

This was a while back.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tokwan

I wonder how I would fare in Alaska, even when I am fit and ready...maybe they will find me 3000 years later and call me the iceman? or I would be able to survive...its totallyu the opposite of where I am...and looks good.....!!!!! You're lucky Star.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lucky yep.  Guess that means it is time to get dressed and go try to shovel my truck out.  Got off "the trail" which is the hard packed part of my driveway and sunk...

----------


## alaskabushman

Went out in the skiff today, walked a beach about 20 miles from my town. Saw these fresh tracks on the beach. This is certainly not a dog track, no dwellings for miles and miles. Pretty good sized wolf.

The track above it is a deer track.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh nice find.  Yea that's a big ol' wolf.

----------


## 1stimestar

Today Daniel and I will bring "the shed" out to his homestead.  It starts with a 150 mile drive to Manley Hot Springs, then load the snow machines (he has a big freighter and a smaller Polaris) down the Tanana River and up the Cosna River for 3-4 hours.  4500 lbs of building materiel.  Should take us 3 trips between Manely and the place.  We can only do two trips in the time we have this weekend because I have to be back by Monday morning.  The main problem is, break up has arrived as of yesterday.  It was in the mid 40's and things are melting fast.  Most of that trip is on river trails.  Hope they remain frozen!!!!!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We will be staying in this "shed" when we go out to the place (has an airstrip for summer) until next winter when we plan to freight out materiel for a whole cabin. 
 64.644573, -151.803353

----------


## alaskabushman

Sounds like quite the process! Good luck and stay safe. 

People sometimes don't understand the work Alaskans can put into building. When I built my house I purchased a small lot on the side of a hill. There was no way do gat a driveway to the build site. I packed every single board, sheet of plywood, bag of cement and box of nails up the hill on my back.

That sounds easy compared to what you guys are working on...

----------


## hunter63

I see you are calling your place "The Place"....that's how ours got started....as in 
"Are you going to your Place this week end..."
And it stuck.

Looks like a good start on the hauling....can't even imagine all that....Our whole cabin came by truck....LOL 

I  had to have a hole excavated in the side of the hill for our "Place"....but it was because I liked that spot....

Felt "Mystically Correct" ....conforms to feng shui alignments....(you believe that?...LOL makes a good story)
But was more an accident than planning...of course a few mystic brewski's were consumed...

Looking forward to following the build....

----------


## crashdive123

Excellent.  Looking forward to following your progress.

----------


## Grizz123

Looking good!!

If you guys ever make it down to the Kenai area look me up, maybe we can get lunch or something

----------


## kyratshooter

OK guys that message was dated 4/1 and it is now 4/4 and no follow up.

I hope they did not fall through the ice!

Anybody got 1TS work phone number?

----------


## 1stimestar

He made the last load in yesterday.  Stayed the night out there to let the trail harden back up overnight.  I had to come back to work yesterday so our friend out in Manley was going to go with him.  He ended up going by himself, crazy boy.  So I am not posting any pictures or anything until I hear he made it back to Manley safely.  Hopefully here in a few hours.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Looking good!!
> 
> If you guys ever make it down to the Kenai area look me up, maybe we can get lunch or something


Would love that.  Maybe we can get Akbushman in on it too.

----------


## alaskabushman

> Would love that.  Maybe we can get Akbushman in on it too.


Haha, that'd be fun! I enjoy visiting the Kenai, beautiful place. I spent a year in Seward. Unfortunately I don't make it up there very often, Seattle is actually closer to me...I do have relatives in Soldotna though, so its not impossible...

----------


## 1stimestar

First 150 mile drive to Manley Hot Springs, then a 6 hour snow machine ride to the Cosna.  Rinse, repeat.

My dear friend Sarah, where we were staging the supplies.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

First load is about 1500 lbs. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

First leg of the trip break.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Deep Creek.  The first time was scary, the other times were fun.  On the last trip, I stayed on this side to video Daniel going up it.  I seriously could not walk up that.  Had to crawl.  It was funny.  




After almost 90 miles, I had been beat up enough on my smaller machine.  I had what's called throttle thumb as the tension on the throttle was so stiff.  I couldn't go as fast as we needed to and still remain on the trail.  Daniel's sled is a brand new freighter.  Mine is just a rough, wobbly ping pong ball.  So on the return trip, we just loaded it up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Anyways, we did it.  The supplies are up there.  Building will happen this summer.

----------


## hunter63

That's looks like a "trip"....lots of work...
Thanks for bringing us along.....

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome!  Lots of work, but lots of reward at the end.

----------


## Rick

Man, you folks are amazing! I was worn out just looking at the pictures.

----------


## 1stimestar

Not sure if I posted this before but it's a trip through the Alaska wilderness.

----------


## 1stimestar

This is a video of my friends Wayne and Scarlett that I go visit every year.

----------


## 1stimestar

So went down to Wasilla for the state roller derby tournament.  Got a few cell phone pictures.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Denali.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mt. Foraker with Denali in the background.  This is from the south, looking north.  My normal view is from the north.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Skiis are off the Taylorcraft and tires are back on.  Annual inspection is done.  I'm still working on ground school.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

He's thinking of selling the Taylorcraft and buying a Citabria.  

And in honor of Mother's Day, here's a great little video with some spectacular scenary and baddass women.

----------


## hunter63

How in the heck do you get anything done....with views like that......WOW.
Thanks again for the wonderful pic's.

PS ....when are you going to get your own TV crew?

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahha seems like half the people I know are on tv  I have been filmed several times by Life Below Zero as part of Sue's segments but they always cut me out.  They don't like to show her getting help.

----------


## Seniorman

Wonderful videos.  Thank you for posting them.

S.M.

----------


## crashdive123

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1stimestar

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Fairbanks has reached a major summer milepost: it won't be truly dark again for more than two months.
> 
> The Interior Alaska city has entered its annual string of 72 days where the sun just barely dips below the horizon at night, leaving a lingering glow known as civil twilight.
> 
> Civil twilight means the sun travels no more than 6 degrees below the horizon, said Brian Brettschneider, a climate researcher at the University of Alaska Fairbanks International Arctic Research Center.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/fair...days-of-light/

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm back from Chickenstock.  Unfortunately, I didn't get to go see my buddies on the Yukon as we were flying and the weather was crap.  

We had all of camping stuff. Me and Olivia, Daniel, Jim and Morgan, and Roger all camped together.  It was a great camp set up. Since all of them flew up, we were the support gear to haul all the heavy stuff.  Morgan drove my vehicle and kiddo back while I got to fly with Daniel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


We had a couple of really nice camp jam sessions.  We had fiddle, guitar, mandolin, flutes, and this dobro player stopped by.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Friday night we played all night.  Sunset.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sunrise.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Moose and two calves came into camp for a drink of water.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Daniel sold his Taylercraft and bought a Citabria.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Unfortunately, this trip made me realize that Daniel and I were not meant to be.  Kind of last nail in the coffin.  So after a full year, I am once again single.  

Next weekend I am finally having a housewarming party for Summer Solstice.  Lots of jamming and fun to be had there to keep me busy.  

Apparently I have some mentors.  A couple that are old time jam members in the jam that I have been going to every Sunday.  I had to quite violin lessons because after 5 years, I just can't afford them until my car is paid off.  Mortgage you know.  Anyways, they sponsored me for two classes in the Summer Arts Festival which is two weeks of all kinds of arts classes done here every year at the University.  So I am taking an Irish fiddle class and a Norwegian fiddle class.  

That's my update for now.

----------


## hunter63

> .......snip
> 
> Unfortunately, this trip made me realize that Daniel and I were not meant to be.  Kind of last nail in the coffin.  So after a full year, I am once again single.  
> 
> Next weekend I am finally having a housewarming party for Summer Solstice.  Lots of jamming and fun to be had there to keep me busy.  
> 
> Apparently I have some mentors.  A couple that are old time jam members in the jam that I have been going to every Sunday.  I had to quite violin lessons because after 5 years, I just can't afford them until my car is paid off.  Mortgage you know.  Anyways, they sponsored me for two classes in the Summer Arts Festival which is two weeks of all kinds of arts classes done here every year at the University.  So I am taking an Irish fiddle class and a Norwegian fiddle class.  
> 
> That's my update for now.


Sorry to hear about the break-up....but yeah.... somethings are not meant to be...

After a bit I sure you will bounce back....

Picture are wonderful....Thanks

----------


## crashdive123

Incredible pictures.  Glad you found out when you did that it was time to move on.  Sorry it didn't work out for you.  It will.

----------


## 1stimestar

Sad day yesterday.
When we first moved up here when I was 11, we lived in the tent for a while in the Bird Creek area.





> BREAKING: Teen dies after being mauled by bear
> 
> 
> By Beth Verge | Posted: Sun 5:32 PM, Jun 18, 2017  |  Updated: Sun 9:33 PM, Jun 18, 2017
> 
> ANCHORAGE (KTUU) - A parent's worst nightmare came to life this Father's Day when a teen running an annual trail race was fatally mauled by a bear near Bird Creek.
> 
> Law enforcement officials and fellow competitors said a 16-year-old boy was participating in the Robert Spurr Memorial Hill Climb at Bird Ridge, which was being run for the 29th year straight.
> 
> ...


http://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Bea...429297643.html

----------


## hunter63

Wow, that is sad..........

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow and yet another one today!  What the heck?  Bears be cranky.




> Fatal bear attack reported at Pogo Mine 
> 
>  Jun 19, 2017 Updated 1 hr ago 
>   (0)
> 
> 
> 
> POGO MINE, Alaska – Pogo Mine company officials have confirmed a fatal bear attack on a contract employee this morning.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/alaska...c4a4bb5fc.html

----------


## hunter63

Most likely just said.....

"I just woke up and lookie all the crowd that showed up while I was sleeping.....
Time to thin the herd....."?

----------


## 1stimestar

With the recent bear stories, this is a good one that came across my newsfeed today.







> Published on Jan 16, 2017
> River Mike has lived in a tent camp in remote interior Alaska for 20+ years, after an encounter with a black bear coupled with his failing health Mike decided to re join society. My son and I were part of the effort to extract Mike and his camp. My son shot this video while he walked us through the event. This is not the entire video due as it was sent to me via text. I think i have some other clips and a lot of pictures i will upload if this draws any interest. I found Mike absolutely entertaining and the environment he lived in astounding. We had to take an airboat up river, then wade through a channel to a slough where we paddled a canoe to a trail and hiked about a half mile to his camp. There is no road access at all

----------


## hunter63

Now that's a an overall smudger for sure....Wow.

----------


## WalkingTree

It does sound like he kept pretty calm, smart. Kudos to him for that.

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow, two more maulings yesterday.  




> I cant exaggerate how fast this was: 2 injured in separate brown bear attacks Saturday
> 
> 
> 
>  James Fredrick credits his friend Alex Ippoliti for saving his life when a brown bear attacked him Saturday morning as the two biked on a gravel road on Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson. Fredrick is recovering at Providence Alaska Medical Center from his injuries. (Courtesy James Fredrick)
> James Fredrick credits his friend Alex Ippoliti for saving his life when a brown bear attacked him Saturday morning as the two biked on a gravel road on Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson. Fredrick is recovering at Providence Alaska Medical Center from his injuries. (Courtesy James Fredrick)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2017...aska-saturday/

----------


## hunter63

Thought does occur to me......
Why run off to the wilderness, in Alaska with just your Bigazz knife.....
.....or do y'all just invite these guys as bait?.....LOL

----------


## Rick

I know exactly how that would play out for me. 

Me: Screaming like a school girl.
Bear: "Would you stop?!"
Me: "Are you going to eat me?"
Bear: "Not with you screaming like that!"
Me: Screaming like a school girl.

----------


## WalkingTree

Bear country survival skill: Build a scarecrow...um, scarebear. Get a bunch of brush and stuff, and make it in the shape of a big creature about 20 feet high, arms outstretched, face painted so a bear will recognize it as such. Have it ready to raise up in the air while growling real mean-like.

----------


## hunter63

> Bear country survival skill: Build a scarecrow...um, scarebear. Get a bunch of brush and stuff, and make it in the shape of a big creature about 20 feet high, arms outstretched, face painted so a bear will recognize it as such. Have it ready to raise up in the air while growling real mean-like.


Good luck with that...LOL
Pic's or it didn't happen.......

----------


## WalkingTree

I didn't have time to take a pic. I was running away while the bear mauled my scarecrow thingy.

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, Alaskans know how to do airport layovers.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I once saw a guy in Detroit do that.  He woke up hanging from two tree straps and his hammock was gone.   :Whistling:

----------


## 1stimestar

Whew summers are our busy time of year.  So much to do, so little time.  About the time deep exhaustion sets in, winter comes.  That's the time to rest.  Here's what's been going on.  

My FULL fuel tank decided whoever placed it directly on the ground was an idiot.  We have been having lots of rain and the ground was soft but I can't believe I didn't catch it before that it had no foundation underneath it.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Luckily the corner caught on the side of the water tank!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Luckily me and ex boyfriend are still friends as he has pumps, barrels, and know how.

Emptying the tank.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While we were at it we plumbed in new fittings and a better water block filter.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Had my housewarming/bonfire/jam session finally.  (That's my shop.)  It was super fun.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Ugh, the bags under my eyes!  I need winter!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is the beer that was left over!  I'm still working on it...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

One of my nieces and her best friend came to visit.  It was very nice having them here.  I hadn't seen her since she was a toddler as my sister took her kids and disappeared for 20 years.  This niece left home at 16, lived with a friend and her family, finished high school, put herself through college and just finished her first year as a special education teacher in Arizona.  So proud of her for getting out of the life my sister leads.  Hers was the first birth I attended and what set me on the path to becoming a doula.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Took them camping in Denali.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Even though we had a bit of rain, they were little troopers.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have this ongoing list on my fridge, dry erase...  After she left, a package from Amazon showed up with several of these items and a NEW BOW!  My bow hairs finally reached the limit and wouldn't tighten up any more.  I was borrowing one from a friend.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Oh Alaska. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My beautiful daughter skated with her roller derby group in the Golden Days parade.  Gosh she is turning out to be a beautiful person inside and out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Oh yea, we have started on painting her room.  My son turned 19!  What a way to make one feel old huh?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My small starter garden is producing beautiful peas and these are the first two green beans.  I have one tomato ripening so far out of the many on the branches, yay!

These are going in my dinner tonight.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Every year UAF holds its Fairbanks Summer Arts Festival where they bring in all sorts of arts related teachers from all over the world for a 2 week series of classes.  All sorts of music, song writing, cooking, dancing, story telling etc.  Some ladies from my Sunday jam sessions sponsored me for two classes so I took a Celtic Fiddle class and a Norwegian Fiddle class.  The Norwegian class was very interesting but didn't really compare to my first love of Celtic music.  

And of course, every Sunday at The Golden Eagle Saloon in beautiful, downtown Ester, Alaska. 




Oh yea, some of my wildflowers.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Shoot, thought I was almost done but forgot to tell you about my brakes going out.  Not wearing out.  Going out as in "OH CRAP!"  Caliper and something else broke, peddle to the floor.  Luckily I was in a parking lot and going slow.  With the tow it was almost $500 that I didn't have.  So I had a henna fundraiser and made almost the full amount.  Close enough that I could still pay my mortgage anyways.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Plus I got a commission to do a couple of skulls.  That's going to be fun.

----------


## hunter63

Good to see you back....Look like fun was had by all..........

I guess it would be hard to pack a whole summer worth of fun....in 4 days.

What do you mean "Beer left?"

----------


## 1stimestar

> Good to see you back....Look like fun was had by all..........
> 
> I guess it would be hard to pack a whole summer worth of fun....in 4 days.
> 
> What do you mean "Beer left?"


Lol just about everyone brought a case or so, so there was beer left.  I had that tote and my big ice chest full and it still all didn't fit.  And no one seemed interested in taking their back.

----------


## hunter63

> Lol just about everyone brought a case or so, so there was beer left.  I had that tote and my big ice chest full and it still all didn't fit.  And no one seemed interested in taking their back.


Tough job...someone has to do it.....You need to bear down.

Had a friend that was moving out of state....Had a "Come over a drink up all the booze" party.....
We had to make a beer run later in the evening(morning?).....
Good party....

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahha sounds like it!

----------


## 1stimestar

Well socks and big fluffy house coat just wasn't cutting it today.  Even though it's STILL AUGUST, I had to do it.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

OH! Oh that is just so wrong. That cold weather stuff must be a Russian conspiracy.

----------


## crashdive123

I would sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo love those temperatures right about now.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Oh. I thought it was the bike that caused it.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Let's talk bones.  I have been commissioned to henna some animal skulls.  Problem is, they are still fresh as in, one still has hair on it.  I've been told not to boil them because the teeth will fall out and she wants the teeth in them.  Someone recommended I soak them in a septic tank solution such as Rid X.  Have any suggestions or experience?  We don't have any ant hills to put them on and winter is coming on fast.

----------


## crashdive123

I have always let them sit out in the weather.  The maggots and time clean them pretty well.  Assuming you won't have that kind of time, I found this - hope it helps.

http://www.jakes-bones.com/p/how-to-...mal-bones.html

----------


## Rick

Oh, man. I just threw up in my mouth a little.

----------


## alaskabushman

> Let's talk bones.  I have been commissioned to henna some animal skulls.  Problem is, they are still fresh as in, one still has hair on it.  I've been told not to boil them because the teeth will fall out and she wants the teeth in them.  Someone recommended I soak them in a septic tank solution such as Rid X.  Have any suggestions or experience?  We don't have any ant hills to put them on and winter is coming on fast.


I do skulls for people occasionally, I boil them with some dish soap  (or oxyxclean if you can get it) for a couple hours. I then scrape any leftover flesh off the skull with a junk knife. If any teeth fall out a little superglue fixes that. Then I coat the entire skull with 40 volume cream for hair salons. Its a peroxide solution that bleaches the skull to a nice white (wear gloves!!!), let it soak for 24 hours and rinse. It should be a nice clean white color.

----------


## 1stimestar

Winter is coming.   Let's hope it's not a nuclear one.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

https://twitter.com/AKearthquake

----------


## crashdive123

Or............


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

My daughter will be turning 16 this month.  I think I'm doing this whole parenting thing right.  

She ties her own seats.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




Second video in next post. 



And tonight, roller derby season started back.  Yay.  I will not become a fat old lady...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar



----------


## hunter63

Way to go Mom......Looks like y'all are get out there.

----------


## kyratshooter

Got the parenting thing down you think???

Just wait until she turns 30 and tells you about all the stuff she did that you did not know about!

----------


## 1stimestar

> Got the parenting thing down you think???
> 
> Just wait until she turns 30 and tells you about all the stuff she did that you did not know about!


Hahha that was me.  But she is a good kid with a good head on her shoulders.  Obviously that doesn't mean she isn't going to do stupid sh**.  We'll just have to hope she doesn't do something REALLY stupid that has life changing consequences.

----------


## kyratshooter

I was a single parent too and it can be rough, especially at the age your two are.  Grown but still your babies.

I remember sitting down on my daughter's 18th birthday and realizing that I had gotten both of them to legal adulthood without burying either of them or visiting them in prison, and I was not yet a grand-dad!

I had not done everything right, but I had done something right, maybe just enough.

That was a good day.

----------


## Rick

That, my friend, is better than winning the lottery twice.

----------


## 1stimestar

My son has Asperger's so is not as active (and not the social creature my daughter and I are) and absolutely hates to have his picture taken, so most of the time I don't take his picture.  He is 19.  He doesn't drink, smoke, lie, cheat or steal, not out getting anyone pregnant, is working on his GED and does his chores most of the time with out reminding.  I'm good with that.

----------


## Rick

Well, yeah.

----------


## hunter63

> I was a single parent too and it can be rough, especially at the age your two are.  Grown but still your babies.
> 
> I remember sitting down on my daughter's 18th birthday and realizing that I had gotten both of them to legal adulthood without burying either of them or visiting them in prison, and I was not yet a grand-dad!
> 
> I had not done everything right, but I had done something right, maybe just enough.
> 
> That was a good day.


Kinda of the same way we looked at it...

When DD reached 21, graduated from high school and asst degree...gainfully employed, bought and paid for her first new car and insurance....as well no drugs, failed marriages yet, babies, arrest record....and still spoke to us.
Even became a neatnik after the big spider incident....(long story)

Had survived years of Rondys, shooting throwing hawks and knives.....good open fire camp cooking and camping many different ways.
Still holds the record time in the Frieson Mud Pit Runs...

Turned out pretty well.....She's 44 now.... 

Hang in there, MOM you are doing something right.

----------


## kyratshooter

> He is 19.  He doesn't drink, smoke, lie, cheat or steal, not out getting anyone pregnant, is working on his GED and does his chores most of the time with out reminding.  I'm good with that.


Tell your son to keep working on that GED.  My son was home schooled and at that time the way a home schooled kid got a diploma in my state was to pass the GED.  

My son is now 40 and based on his GED he got a degree and is an archaeologist.  Now working on his Masters. 

The daughter is 38, mother of 4.  Her oldest is 18 and started college this fall.

Sometimes it works out.

----------


## 1stimestar

So the bear hunt that I was supposed to go on with my friend Susan Aikens up at Kavik River Camp a few years ago but was postponed due to her major snowmachine accident?  It's finally back on.  I leave on Thursday.  

She got this one about a week and a half ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Got a caribou yesterday.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Seniorman

Congratulations to your friend on that nice Griz and 'boo.

Best of luck on your hunt.

S.M.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well I didn't get a bear but did get a caribou and several ptarmigan.  And had a great time!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

"How do you do that backstrap?"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool..
Congrats on a successful hunt....and getting all that work done.

----------


## randyt

fun times.....

----------


## crashdive123

Congratulations.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea I know that the forum doesn't support Facebook videos but none of my friends have posted any of these to youtube lol.  I've been getting to perform with a band called Dead Calm.  It's really just them hosting an open mic night.  Super fun.

https://www.facebook.com/linda.picke...2976206872707/

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a fun time.

----------


## 1stimestar

Happy Thanksgiving buddies.  Hope you all had a good one.  This was the first one in the house.  I have no idea how I used to fit 11 people in my 700 sq. ft. cabin because I could barely fit 12 in my 1500 sq. ft. house.  But it was a great day filled with friends who are family, food, music, Cards Against Humanity (an adult card game) and pies.  Sooo many pies!

Trying to keep things warm.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Green beans from my garden this summer.  Home made cranberry orange sauce, mashed potatoes in the making.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The only thing I don't make from scratch on Thanksgiving, brown gravy. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My son even came out of his shell a bit and played.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We had a ham, a turkey, and "gingered bambi" (from my caribou).
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The dog's at the ready.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Even though I had taken our coats and put them upstairs, there were too many coats.  I needed to paint the entryway anyways.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

12 pies for 12 people!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Excellent.  Looks like a great time.  Happy Thanksgiving.

----------


## hunter63

Happy Thanksgiving.....I love a food and dog story.

----------


## 1stimestar

As a roller derby girl, I've never even ice skated.  This video shows some awesome back country ice skating here in Alaska.  Lots of gorgeous scenery.  

https://vimeo.com/paxsonwoelber/wild...skating-alaska

----------


## Rick

My wife and I used to skate back in the day. In fact, the kids were talking about their mom's skates over Thanksgiving. I have never heard of or thought of 'wild ice'. If she were still alive and we were 20 somethings again that would be on our list for sure. Thanks for sharing that. It brought back some really great memories and a couple of tears!!

----------


## crashdive123

That's just awesome.

----------


## hunter63

What up with the bullets holes?....must have been a good party....
Oh wait...Y'all are in Alaska....and take you fun serious.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh, I've been sick.  Too sick.  On the mend but I now have a smoking quit date of March 1st.  I'm posting it here because I am counting on everyone I know to help hold me accountable.  I have tried many times and every method, literally, with limited and then ultimately no success.  This time I am using a program and a doctor with a 50% success rate and Chantix, and probably will throw in some hypnotherapy to be able to withstand the terrible nausea that the Chantix causes.  

I'll use the time before March 1 to start cutting back.  And frankly there is no way for me to be successful until our daylight gets back to a bit happier level and I can get outside more to distract myself.  

Happy Solstice!  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with quitting.  I, like many others have done it.  I know that you can too.

----------


## Rick

Every one that you light up between now and then tell yourself "this is the one that is going to kill me". By the time March 1 rolls around you will be so sick of them that quitting will be easy. I went through the same thing and finally starting telling myself that and the day I finally quit I never looked back. I assimilated myself into the roll.

----------


## hunter63

A triple by-pass convinced me....I don't want anyone to hurt me like that again....so I not gonna let them....I quit.....hurt too much to cough.

Was like giving my self  a $5200 buck a year raise.

Hang in there ......you CAN do it.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks guys.  

Here's a video of the sun rising and setting yesterday.  Less then 4 hours of sunlight.  But today we gained 6 seconds!

https://www.facebook.com/uafairbanks...5918402354844/

----------


## hunter63

That's about a month (different estimates) to get all the nicotine out of the system.
But that a Loooog time to change your lifestyle...

Smokers live their life around smoking whether we know it or not ...different friends, smoke breaks, have a drink, finish eating....complete a task...stop to gather thoughts, calm down, driving when a tough spot is passed,.. just before bed, first thing the morning....just about everything you do......needs to change.

Even the trip to the gas station and seeing the cutie behind the counter.....and making a smoke run late or early...don't ant to run out....

I can be riding with a person that is smoking...no problem/Nada.....But......finish a task...or a meal...or beer....you reach for a smoke.

Quitting was the 2nd toughest thing I ever did......2 best thing I ever did.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well since I am still sick here over a month later, I may not be able to wait for March.  I just don't know how successful I will be trying to do it in the dark.  I've got another call in to the dr.

----------


## 1stimestar

Rick, you mail box is full.  I'm glad you enjoyed the gifts.  I love sharing Alaska.  Next year I will have my very own canned smoked salmon!

Crash, the knife is so gorgeous!  And red is my favorite color.  Just what I was hoping for lol.  Thank you so much.

----------


## Rick

OOps. Thanks for the heads up. All better now.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you liked the knife.

----------


## 1stimestar

Whew, well one more year of being the Checkpoint Manager for the Yukon Quest.  Here are some quick pictures and videos.  I have a dr. appointment next Thurs. to get my Chantix.  Don't have a quit date set yet though but I'll set one after I get "the drugs".  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...29&oe=5B10BC72

https://youtu.be/o85qmVzL4gc

We are no long able to use the old cabins so we have these industrial trailers called Atcos that we use.  Had a little jam session and crew party the night before go time. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The cook shack.  We went through 400 cups of coffee in an 8 hour period.  I love how the humidity inside freezes in a mist as the door is opened.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Since this year the mushers started in Fairbanks, by the time they get to the checkpoint they are still pretty bunched up.  So it is 36 hours of solid go go go.  Mushers, handlers, veterinarians, race officials, media, fans...  We feed them all.  Went through 60 lbs of bacon in those hours. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We had these two pans and one full crock pot of soup.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The mushers have a mandatory 4 hour layover either in our checkpoint or the next one.  Here is their sleeping tent with an oil drip stove to keep it cozy.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After it all begins, you just get a nap when and where you can.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'd like to share this.  It was written by out previous checkpoint manager and he kindly posted it on the Mile 101 facebook page.  Our goal really is to engage the fans, but there is a LOT of behind the scene work to do and we didn't have much time for posting to Facebook.  




> Where are all the posts from Mile 101 when the dogs hit the checkpoint, you ask ?
> Well,... here is the answer:
> First of all, Saturday was a work day. Get the dog lot laid out, string cables from the generators, put up lighting, cut firewood, put up signs, feed the trail breakers coming in in front of the teams, shuffle gear and food, get the right procedures for communication headquarters in Fairbanks ok'd.....
> .... and have the crew sit down for a good evening meal before the dogs will hit the checkpoint around 5 am Sunday.
> Crawl into your sleeping bag at 9 pm.
> A perfect plan. Yep, .... ready for the dogs, every done. Good night after a hard days work.
> -
> Well, not so quick...
> First of all, handlers arrive through the night and want to talk. Not to mention people from Circle and people who live around the area. 
> ...

----------


## Phaedrus

Very cool stuff!

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Wow! They all look happy - oh, yeah. The food.

----------


## crashdive123

Most excellent.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well looking back over this thread, not sure what happened to all my pictures.  But here's one more.  Look what I got.  Dating since November.  Survived the winter. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Phaedrus

That's awesome, 1stimestar!

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats..................

----------


## 1stimestar

Aw dang it.  Seems I forgot to make a 2018 thread and just kept happily posting on this 2017 one.  Oh well.  Just going to go with it.  4 weeks a non smoker here.  Saving up my money to go to Ireland.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo.  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## randyt

awesome, congrats!!

----------


## 1stimestar

Day 51 of no cigs except the couple I bummed in the beginning.  

Boyfriend Tim is moving in this summer after he sells his house.  We are turning the enclosed back porch into a master bedroom since he has custody of his 6 year old grandson.  Ugh, I was almost done!  My kids are now 16 and 19.  Hopefully his mom gets her stuff together and can have him back, but if not, guess I am a grammy raising her grandkid like is actually fairly common.  Want to see the progression of the building process?  We are doing most of it ourselves.  

Can a moderator change the title to this thread to 2017 and 2018?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh yea, also went camping at Harding Lake this weekend.  Being so close to home, I have never gone there lol.  

Road trip selfies, camping here we come.  She has to miss Chickenstock this year due to summer school.  Mostly A grades, a couple of Bs, and an F in Biology of all things.  Ugh.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I really have to start taking my real cameras out again and quit relying on my cell phone.  There really is a difference.

----------


## Rick

Titled Changed!!! Pictures worth a thousand words. Awesome sauce. (There are pink hearts floating around your car and a photo bomber lurking in the woods.)

----------


## crashdive123

Great pics regardless of the camera you used.

----------


## 1stimestar

Whew whirlwind summer going on here.  Playing music, skating with roller derby, camping, oh yea, building on a new master bedroom for when boyfriend gets his house sold and he and his grandson move in (he has custody of him).  It's the crazy business of summer where there are so many things to frantically do that makes us look forward to the slower pace of winter.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I got to play on "The Pope Carpet" at the infamous Howling Dog Saloon.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This was just the first load.  The woodshed is now full and overflowing!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Went up to Wiseman in the Brooks Range (far north) for a big jam over the 4th of July weekend.  First time Tim has been across the Arctic Circle.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Becoming a man training.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Gerstle River.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome pictures.  Congrats on everything.

----------


## Rick

Hence, your signature as to why you live in Alaska. Great pictures. It is a land of giants.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Beautiful land. I've heard that ya'll are getting some heat with a capital "H" this year.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh my goodness yes!  You know none of us have AC, not really needed for more then a day or two of comfort.  It was almost 100 for several days now.

----------


## LowKey

100° in Alaska is just plain wrong.

----------


## Solar Geek

Wow what great pictures! It sounds like your life is blooming and happiness and good things. Sorry I've been so absent from this forum, but I lurk and look at things late at night.

Congrats on everything and you look fabulous! Just like you are so happy and it's radiating from you.

----------


## randyt

Awesome photos, good times and beautiful country

----------


## Wildzyd

awesome photos!

----------


## 1stimestar

Went 4 wheeling for the first time.  This was not a beginner trail.  Everyone took turns getting the side by side stuck, me included.  9 hours.  Ohhh my arms are sore and my eyes were full of dust.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like fun times.

----------


## Rick

What a blast!

----------


## 1stimestar

Hey if you want to follow my and Tim's adventures on the Yukon, here is the page to see where we are with my SPOT. It doesn't have anything on it yet because I am not turning it on at my house. Vacation mode on! See ya in a week!

https://share.findmespot.com/shared/...3KqGGZFSo8nsm9

----------


## Rick

That would be embarrassing to accidentally activate it and be rescued while at home. Yeah, that would be embarrassing. Best to leave it off.

----------


## crashdive123

Have fun on your adventures.

----------


## 1stimestar

It's official!  






We survived the Yukon.










And got engaged!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Congrats!!! Surviving the Yukon might be the easier of the two. Nah...you'll be fine. I'm happy for you.

----------


## chiggersngrits

congratulations 1stimestar, on both events.

----------


## WalkingTree

Ain't been here a while, so surfing the Alaska thread...




> 100° in Alaska is just plain wrong.


See that in OK all the time. But, yes, in Alaska that's just wrong.


So ok wait, yer engaged?? That's always nice : )

----------


## crashdive123

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Solar Geek

Congrats 🎉🎈🎊🎵💍👰

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks.  

Here's my trip report with pictures and video.
https://cloud9doula.wordpress.com/

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a great trip.  Incredible pics.

----------


## Rick

Awesome pics as usual!

----------


## 1stimestar

One more earthquake video.  Well oiled machine classroom.  These kids know how to duck and cover.  I'm pretty impressed with how calmed they seemed.  

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/anch...-0szDY9kJISxwc

----------


## Phaedrus

A belated congrats on the impending wedding! And I'm glad you all made it through the quake intact.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thank you.  You are all invited lol  Next August.  

Here's another earthquake video.  https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Ea...Qp7c4zEexuIbUA

----------

